# Cjc1295-Dac and GHRP2 log



## squatster (May 19, 2014)

Took my first shot of Cjc 1295-DAC this am- Took half bottle in the quad muscle- 
Burnt just a tad
Other then that it is the start
I will be starting the GHRP2 in the am at 100mcg and working  up to 166mcg by the end of the week
I will try to log in every day
I am also changing 1 cc of Deca and 1-1/2cc of Test E to 3 cc of Test E and woring up to 1 G of EQ oer week
Going light on test and higher on my candy EQ- going to do the juice every 3 days
Lets see how it goes


----------



## squatster (May 21, 2014)

Started the GHRP the other day and really screwed up - I posted my stupid ass screw up there- since I have taken a few days off to get back on my way


----------



## squatster (May 21, 2014)

Day 1 of the start of the ghrp2 -only took 60 mcg twice today - good shots - took one in quad and 1 in bicep. 
Have to say - not sure if it just the timing I take the shot - I get super hungry - just can't fill the hunger and that's not like me. I will keep posting what is going on


----------



## squatster (May 22, 2014)

I did the 60 mcg twice today - I get so hungry 20 or 30 mins after the shot.I don't see any difference yet-
, but just started - I do want to sleep finally -gotta tell you that.
I think tomorow I will go up to 100mcg. Cap - forgot to take the CJC 1295 DAC Opps - may just wait till tomorrow morning for that
Gotta say - having fun so far


----------



## psych (May 23, 2014)

wait a bit before you jump the dosage up.


----------



## tst400 (May 24, 2014)

Not to hijack this thread but have u noticed any itchy bumps at injection site.. I get it every time.


----------



## squatster (May 27, 2014)

When I inject sub q - get itchy bumps for a little bit.I have been injecting in the muscle and no bumps or itching


----------



## squatster (May 27, 2014)

Been doing fine with the 2 compounds - 
At 100mcg I never get tired - just very hungry
the only difference I see is keeping my weight on, I am getting way to lean -Trying to move up a weight class for this fall - I have moved up the calories but can't keep up. Stuff does make me hungry
I have only moved up to 100mcg 3 times a day and hopefully this week will bring it up.
Been bringing up the EQ week to week- only gonna go up to 1G and only keeping the test at 500 MG pr week.I will see how the weeks go and add things in as I go


----------



## tst400 (May 27, 2014)

Thanx I'll have to try in the muscle


----------



## squatster (May 29, 2014)

Staying at the 100mcg for a  bit.
I notice my finger nails growing real fast - and hair growing fast.
I need to get an estrogen blocker real soon - I am a bloated batch from hell - I like some estrogen in me, but this is stupid - I don't have much experience with the blockers of today - never really used them


----------



## squatster (May 30, 2014)

Found I can 't do the shot before bed time - makes me so  I can't sleep at all
Noticed my skin is getting thin- have the cuts all over the place - like on old guy on blood thinners - touch my skin on some thing and it cuts- thin skin is what we want for the shows right?


----------



## squatster (Jun 6, 2014)

I have moved up to the  166mcg now 3 times a day. been doing good on that. One of my friends said I look puffy. The vanes are out real good. I am staying at the same weight and getting leaner.
Since I hurt my self- I am taking it a little easy. 
I still wish I could sleep at night- this stuff gives me a lot of energy.
The test and EQ is making me a little on edge- I may need to do some thing about that,


----------



## squatster (Jun 11, 2014)

Doing real good with the cycle-
I love doing the shot inter muscular.
Did the CJC in the belly this weekend - looks like I have a hicky on my belly - not a good thing when married. Used to tell the younger guys - you get a hicky - before you go home to your girl and loose her - put some kind of  thing on you over it that you work with-ink, tar, what ever over the hicky and surrounding areas - when get home - put her finger nail remover on a rag and have her get the shit off you - part way, say - wtf that shit is burning - when she gets it off -she thinks she did it with the shit - gonna go do it now - be back after I get some


----------



## squatster (Jun 15, 2014)

Been doing good and feeling good on the whole cycle so far - in all went up around 9 lean lbs- I put every thing in muscle now- seems to bring the water to the muscle were you inject. Nice not having ad much water on abbs any more
Been to scared to try heavy weights yet, afraid to hurt any one else - going up little more each time and just do more reps - I really couldn't stay so lean and put on this weight with out the CJC and ghrp - nice stuff


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jun 23, 2014)

What's your current dosing?

Hawk


----------



## squatster (Jul 9, 2014)

Sorry hawk-
1000 mg EQ
500 MG Test E
100 mcg CJC no DAR 3 times per day
100 mcg GHRP-2-3 times per day
4 iu HGH 2 times per day
Creatine with a hand full of candy 10 mins before I walk in the gym
And the biggest pump of my life
Supposed to start the insulin - but don't have the right situation yet to start it up-(to scared)


----------



## squatster (Jul 9, 2014)

This fall if I don't do a show - I will switch to high test and lower eq and add in d-ball - do great on d-ball (20 years ago) hopefully I can still handle d-ball this old


----------

